# Does automobile photo booth require sprinkler head?



## mtlogcabin (Apr 11, 2018)

Doing a final inspection on a new auto dealership and we find this https://360booth.com/#Why360Booth next to the oil lube rack in the service area. 30 foot diameter with solid ceiling, building fully sprinkled. Inspector says install a sprinkler head or remove ceiling. What do you say?
Material in the ceiling meets the following
https://www.lairdplastics.com/product/brands/sintra/462-fire-characteristics-of-sintra-material

Getting push back saying they have installed 420 of these and no one ever required the ceiling be removed or a sprinkler head be installed


----------



## steveray (Apr 11, 2018)

Sprinkler it....it's a garage.....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 11, 2018)

I've got sprinkler heads above a Starbucks kiosk in a mercantile but no sprinkler heads below the plastic canopy, sounds like it's about the same issue? Noticed some dust collecting on the canopy while waiting for my caramel-mocha double espresso latte. with sprinkles.

Fire dude could be treating it like sprinklers around duct work? What codes he citing?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 11, 2018)

You got fuel in a vehicle, I've got electrical under the kiosk canopy, hazards a bit different.


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes required as per NFPA 13, over four foot obstruction.

Good call by the inspector, plus the fire sprinkler company should pick it up, on the annual. and then, will shy did you say something on the final.


----------



## steveray (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm with CDA on the 4' obstruction rule at a minimum....Something about prevention of water from reaching the hazard...Tell them you've driven 100mph 420 times and never gotten a ticket before....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks cda, that explains why the coffee kiosk didn't need a sprinkler head with the canopy slanted roof pitch it's about 4-ft or less.


----------



## north star (Apr 11, 2018)

*& * &*

cda,

Can you please cite the section in NFPA 13 so that
others can also learn ?......Thanks !

*& * &*


----------



## tmurray (Apr 12, 2018)

8.5.5.3.1* Sprinklers shall be installed under fixed obstructions over 4 ft (1.2 m) in width. 

The questions is if this is a"fixed" obstruction


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 12, 2018)

How about in accordance with 104.11; Alternative, materials, design and methods of construction & equipment (Performance Based Methods) the installation as an equivalent to Section 410.7?


----------



## cda (Apr 12, 2018)

tmurray said:


> 8.5.5.3.1* Sprinklers shall be installed under fixed obstructions over 4 ft (1.2 m) in width.
> 
> The questions is if this is a"fixed" obstruction




Yes it is.  Not moving anytime soon.


The trouble with NFPA 13, there are a lot of exceptions, but not for this.


----------



## tmurray (Apr 12, 2018)

cda said:


> Yes it is.  Not moving anytime soon.
> 
> 
> The trouble with NFPA 13, there are a lot of exceptions, but not for this.



I definitely agree with you on that.

Also, I strongly suspect a single head would not do it. They are likely going to need 3-4 for this size of an area...


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 12, 2018)

need sprinklers unless the booth is fire rated.


----------



## cda (Apr 12, 2018)

Inside of a building, Construction type material does not normally negate four feet rule

Could be made out of space shuttle heat shields, and sprinklers are still required underneath it.


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 12, 2018)

agree with cda, this are does not meet one of 11 exceptions for requiring fire sprinkler heads ---and it is over 4 feet in width


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 13, 2018)

How about a louvered ceiling instead of solid, so the heat will go right through to set off the sprinklers, and the water will go right through to extinguish the fire.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 16, 2018)

http://plsn.com/newsroom/product-ne...bric-for-trade-show-booths-displays-exhibits/

This is their next proposal. The treads melt away at 120 F to allow the heat and smoke out and the sprinklers to operate. Any one familiar with this product


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 16, 2018)

mtlog, interesting product, 
used for trade shows, displays and exhibits. 

Would these be classified as temporary and not permanent conditions? Chapter 31 stuff?


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 16, 2018)

NFPA 13 did have melt away ceiling tiles.... Hated the darn things - 1.) Ceiling tiles got water damage, so regular ceiling tile used 2.) partial remodel meant 1/2 store was not properly protected when ceiling tiles were replaced in remodel, 3.) meltaway tiles are a bear to cut and break very easily compared to other tiles 4.) there light weight made them more susceptible to wind gusts when exterior doors open and closed and tiles would become displaced - so regular heavier tiles would be used to prevent that from happening.

Never had good luck with them - and they are three to four times more expensive than regular ceiling tiles.


----------



## steveray (Apr 17, 2018)

I think 13 still has the "melt away" stuff....I would have to read it very closely to see if this was equivalent....


----------



## cda (Apr 22, 2018)

steveray said:


> I think 13 still has the "melt away" stuff....I would have to read it very closely to see if this was equivalent....


Has to be listed

Plus other sorinkler spacing requirements


----------



## cda (Apr 22, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> mtlog, interesting product,
> used for trade shows, displays and exhibits.
> 
> Would these be classified as temporary and not permanent conditions? Chapter 31 stuff?




It will be there till the dealer stops taking pictures in five years


----------



## jpsconsultingengineers (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for this information.


----------

